# TOP TEN SURVIVAL DOWNLOADS...PDFs



## JayJay

#11 Guide to : Where There Is No Doctor book........ h/t Chuck_Finley :congrat: 
http://www.hesperian.org/publications_download_wtnd.php

#10. FM 4-25-11 First Aid (2002) - Military First Aid Manual. First aid information is a must - get training before you need it - use this manual for reference.
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Fil ... -25.11.pdf

#9. Guide to Canning - Being able to preserve crops to be able to provide for yourself and your family long after the growing season is over is important. This guide will help with that.
Facebook Pages | ModernSurvivalOnline.com ... anning.pdf

#8. Rangers Handbook (2006) - Crammed with info on demolitions, booby traps, communications, patrolling, tactical movement, battle drills, combat intelligence and much more
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/books/ranger.pdf

#7. Where There is No Dentist - The author uses straightforward language and careful instructions to explain how to: examine patients; diagnose common dental problems; make and use dental equipment; use local anesthetics; place fillings; and remove teeth.
M1 Carbine for survival | ModernSurvivalOnline.com ... l_Book.pdf

#6. NATO Emergency War Surgery - While this is certainly not a manual that would stand alone in most persons emergency/disaster library, it is an absolutely necessary resource if you expect to handle any type of trauma where immediate comprehensive medical care is not available.
M1 Carbine for survival | ModernSurvivalOnline.com ... urgery.pdf

#5. A Guide to Raised Bed Gardening - This is not an "all knowing" gardening book - however it provides a lot of information to the "urban gardener" before or after TSHTF. Best to get the experience and knowledge of gardening NOW rather than later.
Garden Update&#8230;&#8230; | ModernSurvivalOnline.com ... 20Book.pdf

#4. FM 3-06 Combined Arms Operations in Urban Terrain - Combat techniques covered in the manual which may be very valuable in a "Roadwarrior"-type world.
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Fil ... Combat.pdf

#3. 1881 Household Cyclopedia - A massive resource of information that much of it has been lost over the past 203 generations. From Angling to Knitting - its here.
Garden Update&#8230;&#8230; | ModernSurvivalOnline.com ... opedia.pdf

#2. FM 21-76-1 Survival-Evasion-Recovery (1999) - Excellent manual geared towards the soldier that finds himself behind enemy lines
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Fil ... covery.pdf

#1. FM 21-76 US Army Survival Manual - From Amazon.com: This manual has been written to help you acquire survival skills. It tells you how to travel, find water and food, shelter yourself from the weather and care for yourself if you become sick or injured. This information is first treated generally and then applied specifically to such special areas as the Arctic, the desert, the jungle and the ocean.1970 Military Issue Manual. General Introduction and Individual and Group Survival Orientation Navigation, Finding Water In All Parts of The Globe. How To Obtain Food, Start a Fire and much more!
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Fil ... manual.pdf

(SOME OF THESE ARE NOT EYE-OPENERS...BUT HAVING ALL THESE AIDES TOGETHER IN ONE POST IS A PLUS)


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Good info. Only one that I didn't already have but I downloaded it.

Thanks


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

Thank you SO much for your time on this......I have been meaning to start searching these out and printing them for when the net goes down or is so heavily controlled i will be forced to "log off"


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen

Oh, and this most certainly be a 'sticky"


----------



## Reblazed

Did not have several of these and didn't even know they existed. Thank you sooo much.

I agree it should be a 'sticky'.


----------



## The_Blob

I have been putting all of my e-books on 8GB SD cards and flash drives, whichever is on sale at the time & I bought an e-reader with a usb & a card slot, I also have 3 160GB laptop HDs that I bought enclosures for & turned into portable HDs. I also lined the inside of a small safe with the copper mesh from an old vehicle airbag & then rubber mats so that no metal would touch anything inside... I'm not sure if that will be an adequate faraday cage, but it's the best I could do. :ignore:


----------



## JayJay

*add-on from a friend from another site..thanks, Chuck*

#11 Guide to : Where There Is No Doctor book: 
h/t Chuck_Finley :congrat: 
Hesperian Foundation


----------



## JayJay

I think I'm really preparing for the worse(no computer)...I've started a little 'tips and tricks' book with lots of easy, inexpensive things to help when bad happens.

Like: did you know that a little baking soda/white vinegar/water mixed used in the rinse cycle makes your clothes softer and static free??

I know...you're thinking, no computer, no electricity!!! Even with no dryer, and doing laundry by hand, I STILL have electricity with many clothes I wear and can't touch many metals for getting shocked...


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Thanks my friend


----------



## LegitCitizen

*Hesperian Downloads*

Hesperian Foundation

Hesperian has many more useful titles beyond their Where There is No Doctor and Dentists books. About 20 useful titles in English - on everything from preventing Cholera to birthing babies, environmental health, protecting your water supply and dealing with medical waste. If you want to purchase books, you can. But these downloads are free.


----------



## WildMist

Thanks JayJay for posting the list. :congrat: I will be adding these to the rest of my survival downloads just to be prepared as you say in case there's no internet. Also, thanks NaeKid for directing me to this thread. This will help us greatly once we get our acreage :kiss:


----------



## JayJay

*Edited Post*

Geee...since I can't edit my post:dunno:....I think I should be more careful to 
check my links before I hit submit next time...sorry, preppers!!!:scratch

#11 Guide to : Where There Is No Doctor book........ h/t Chuck_Finley 
http://www.hesperian.org/publications_download_wtnd.php

#10. FM 4-25-11 First Aid (2002) - Military First Aid Manual.First aid information is a must - get training before you need it - use this manual for reference.
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/FM4-25.11.pdf

#9. Guide to Canning - Being able to preserve crops to be able to provide for yourself and your family long after the growing season is over is important. This guide will help with that.
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/FM4-25.11.pdf

#8. Rangers Handbook (2006) - Crammed with info on demolitions, booby traps, communications, patrolling, tactical movement, battle drills, combat intelligence and much more
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/books/ranger.pdf

#7. Where There is No Dentist - The author uses straightforward language and careful instructions to explain how to: examine patients; diagnose common dental problems; make and use dental equipment; use local anesthetics; place fillings; and remove teeth.
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/wtndentist_2010_Web_Full_Book.pdf

#6. NATO Emergency War Surgery - While this is certainly not a manual that would stand alone in most persons emergency/disaster library, it is an absolutely necessary resource if you expect to handle any type of trauma where immediate comprehensive medical care is not available.
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/medical/NATO-emergency-war-surgery.pdf

#5. A Guide to Raised Bed Gardening - This is not an "all knowing" gardening book - however it provides a lot of information to the "urban gardener" before or after TSHTF. Best to get the experience and knowledge of gardening NOW rather than later.
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/garden/Raised Bed Garden Book.pdf

#4. FM 3-06 Combined Arms Operations in Urban Terrain - Combat techniques covered in the manual which may be very valuable in a "Roadwarrior"-type world.
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/weapons/Articles/FM3-06_Urban_Combat.pdf

#3. 1881 Household Cyclopedia - A massive resource of information that much of it has been lost over the past 203 generations. From Angling to Knitting - its here.
http://modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/general survival/1881_Household_Cyclopedia.pdf

#2. FM 21-76-1 Survival-Evasion-Recovery (1999) - Excellent manual geared towards the soldier that finds himself behind enemy lines
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/books/FM 21-76-1 Survival-Evasion-Recovery.pdf

#1. FM 21-76 US Army Survival Manual - From Amazon.com: This manual has been written to help you acquire survival skills. It tells you how to travel, find water and food, shelter yourself from the weather and care for yourself if you become sick or injured. This information is first treated generally and then applied specifically to such special areas as the Arctic, the desert, the jungle and the ocean.1970 Military Issue Manual. General Introduction and Individual and Group Survival Orientation Navigation, Finding Water In All Parts of The Globe. How To Obtain Food, Start a Fire and much more!
http://www.modernsurvivalonline.com/Files/books/FM_21-76-US-army-survival-manual.pdf

Hope they work and made it a little easier...


----------



## Rourke

There is a lot more available in my Survival & Preparedness Database - check it out.

Rourke


----------



## vn6869

:melikey:
:thankyou:
STICKY
STICKY
STICKY
Sticky


----------



## BadgeBunny

vn6869 said:


> :melikey:
> :thankyou:
> STICKY
> STICKY
> STICKY
> Sticky


This ... :wave:

My library is woefully lacking on medical treatises of any kind ... except for the Anatomy and Physiology textbook left over from my last attempt at "continuing education". :ignore:

I honestly think the hubby has all the military stuff in hard copy but I will definitely be checking.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Salekdarling

Downloading all of these to my Nook. Thanks a bunch for providing the links!


----------



## AzDesertRatMarine

*Great job!*

JayJay - Thank You!


----------



## ComputerGuy

Way Kewl. Thank you


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Downloads very busy. Thanks!


----------



## Cassie_13

*reading*

It looks like I have a LOT of reading to do!


----------



## insidethebunker

I think whenever a list is posted the OP should clearly state it is a repost and give credit to the site they took it from. It just seems more honest.

The list the OP posted came from ModernSurvivalOnline.com and is based on his hosting of those publications and counting downloads.

Top 10 Downloads | ModernSurvivalOnline.com


----------

